# Post some concept art you love from video games.



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This was from the first Titanfall game, I actually loved the creatures in that game.








This is from Halo Wars 2, I love seeing the old art style.








Sombra from Overwatch, a game I've been enjoying the hell out of lately. I really like her outfit and her abilities.








Halo 3 ODST, I don't have much to say here just...They look cool haha.

What do you like?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so excited for Scorn.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Khajiits, I like the face of the one in the right.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I always used this concept art to imagine what I was looking like when playing BioShock 2.


----------

